# Looking for a reputable breeder



## sjmills09 (Nov 23, 2016)

My wife and I are looking to purchase a German Shepherd in the near future but every time I find a breeder then look for reviews, the reviews aren't so good. Can anyone help us with names of reputable breeders. We live in Azle,Tx just outside of Fort Worth. Any help would be gratefully appreciated.

Thank you
Steve Mills


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Not real sure of what is where exactly in Texas - von Vollkommen owned by Terry Gimple - West German Showline breeder


Lee


----------



## Julian G (Apr 4, 2016)

wolfstraum said:


> Not real sure of what is where exactly in Texas - von Vollkommen owned by Terry Gimple - West German Showline breeder
> 
> 
> Lee


Surprised you would recommend a show line breeder.


----------



## Deb (Nov 20, 2010)

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/choosing-breeder/675114-working-line-breeder-tx.html


This is someone from earlier, yesterday/today that is from Dallas and looking at breeders.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

You don't say what "genre" of Shepherd you're looking for, but if you're no dead-set on a breeder Good Shepherd Rescue of DFW had some pups last time I checked.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Julian G said:


> Surprised you would recommend a show line breeder.


LOL I don't ***hate**** show line dogs! They have their place, and I refer alot of people to them for companion homes.
OP seems to be looking for a pet.....a stable show line is fine for most pet homes....possibly better than some of the WL breeders in Texas actually


Lee


----------



## nanu (Mar 5, 2009)

visit, visit, visit those who have dogs you like- on good days and bad days. learn about the bloodlines and what to expect, talk to a veterinarian who handles lots of German Shepherds and learn about the health concerns to avoid through good breeding. 

Show or working line? I love my working lines and am known for them. I met my husband through him bringing a dog to dog club, an old showline bitch and I was a real jerk in this conversation. He kept coming to our farm for dog club and bringing his showline bitch. He kept getting her out for obedience and tracking. well, she was awesome! Long story short - one of the most amazing level headed litters crossing her to Olymp Policia I have seen. She was a fabulously talented dog, really a sound mind and body. 

and Butch stayed too. I would travel with Paige (the dog) and she would guard me naturally. She passed at 13.

enjoy your research
Nancy Rhynard


----------



## mnm (Jan 9, 2006)

Amarillo, Texas - von Vollkommen owned by Terry Gimple - West German Showline breeder
She is a reputable and well respected breeder.


----------



## Mybabygirlb (Mar 15, 2017)

wolfstraum said:


> Not real sure of what is where exactly in Texas - von Vollkommen owned by Terry Gimple - West German Showline breeder
> 
> 
> Lee


Hi lee, I noticed you have mentioned Vollkommen throughout the years. You are still happy with their breeding program? I am thinking of getting one of their pups. 
My last dog was an import WGSL and she was the best dog ever. Ready to play and "work" the ranch with my husband, but loved to hangout with me in stores and restaurants. Never flinched at gun shots or any loud noise. Hard to look for a new dog when you feel you already had the perfect one 

Thank you for any insight into their breeding program.

Also have seen another breeder mentioned, but when I went to site it listed some of the dams as DM carriers???? Is it normal to breed carriers??? even to a DM normal sire? Seems like a red flag to me.


----------



## kimbale (Mar 7, 2017)

sjmills09 said:


> My wife and I are looking to purchase a German Shepherd in the near future but every time I find a breeder then look for reviews, the reviews aren't so good. Can anyone help us with names of reputable breeders. We live in Azle,Tx just outside of Fort Worth. Any help would be gratefully appreciated.
> 
> Thank you
> Steve Mills


I live in DFW and can point you in the direction of a few breeders. What line are you looking for? Working or WGSL?


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Mybabygirlb said:


> Hi lee, I noticed you have mentioned Vollkommen throughout the years. You are still happy with their breeding program? I am thinking of getting one of their pups.
> My last dog was an import WGSL and she was the best dog ever. Ready to play and "work" the ranch with my husband, but loved to hangout with me in stores and restaurants. Never flinched at gun shots or any loud noise. Hard to look for a new dog when you feel you already had the perfect one
> 
> Thank you for any insight into their breeding program.
> ...


well - I have talked to Terry a few times, sent some people to her for pups and all have been happy....

I just saw a photo of a new male she bought in Europe - not so impressed with that conformation....seems WGSL are going to a bizarre exteme now.....so not sure what I think right now about upcoming stock

As far as DM - you cannot throw every dog out who is a carrier or even <<<GASP>>> a double positive....you just need to breed carefully and only cross them to negatives...as long as one parent of a litter is double negative/clear I would not be too concerned and actually would respect that breeder for being careful.

Lee


----------



## kimbale (Mar 7, 2017)

Regarding WGSL breeders in Texas, I'll recommend Von der Otto in Rockwall. I'm bringing a pup home from them in four weeks and am thrilled. I've been out to their place several times to see their dogs work, spoken to Tia and Dan a lot and love how much they love the breed and how supportive they are of their customers. I haven't spoken to one unhappy customer and all the referrals I've spoken to have loved both their dogs and Tia and Dan. So, throwing them out there if you're in the market.

They also support local high schoolers through a pretty great program with their dogs that I am in full support of.


----------



## Mybabygirlb (Mar 15, 2017)

What male was that? Thank you for the info.


----------

